

Ask HN: What is the best article about entrepreneurship that you have ever read? - stevephillips


======
strick
Watch a VC use my name to sell a con. [http://www.jwz.org/blog/2011/11/watch-
a-vc-use-my-name-to-se...](http://www.jwz.org/blog/2011/11/watch-a-vc-use-my-
name-to-sell-a-con/)

------
AtTheLast
There were lots of great articles in the the book Getting Real by 37Signals
(now Basecamp). Here are two of my favorites.

What's Your Problem?
[https://gettingreal.37signals.com/ch02_Whats_Your_Problem.ph...](https://gettingreal.37signals.com/ch02_Whats_Your_Problem.php)

It Shouldn't be Chore.
[https://gettingreal.37signals.com/ch02_It_Shouldnt_be_a_Chor...](https://gettingreal.37signals.com/ch02_It_Shouldnt_be_a_Chore.php)

~~~
stevephillips
Thanks

------
rayalez
How to Get Startup Ideas by Paul Graham:
[http://www.paulgraham.com/startupideas.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/startupideas.html)

It literally changed my life, after reading it I've decided to quit Computer
Graphics and become a hacker and entrepreneur, and to create my own startup =)

~~~
stevephillips
Thanks. What one idea hit you home from it? How would you sum it up?

